# Dirt / Street Fork



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

O.K, I have got the frame and crankset so far. Then next big one is the fork. I have been doing a little research on the Marzocchi Dirt Jumper forks, and I actually have not seen too many good reviews. Which suprises me, the DJ2 was my go to for the fork. :madman: 

Soooo now I am back at square one. What fork would best suit a DJ / street bike? I have been looking at the Pike's, but it seems to be more of an all mountain bike fork. 

You got the Argyle series from Rockshox, any inputs? 

I guess what I am looking for is a LIGHT, DURABLE 100mm-110mm fork. I know "light" and "durable" are not usually used in the same fork.

So any suggestions would be great. 

This will be going on a Bianachhi M.U.T.T. 17.5" DJ frame. Wicked light frame!


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

pike is fine. plenty of guys dj on it and go big


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

I got a 05 dj3 brand new if your interested. I put it on my bike once and it was too tall so now its sitting. Pm me if interested.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

pikes arent all that special anymore. you show up at the DJ park, then you realize everyone and their dog has one. The argyle is a pretty nice fork, look for used goldlabels or stance's. 

for DJ and street, most people run 80-100mm of travel, anything above 100mm is getting a little big. I've seen some dropoff comps going for super cheap on ebay.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Manitou Gold Label = light & durable


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> pikes arent all that special anymore. you show up at the DJ park, then you realize everyone and their dog has one. The argyle is a pretty nice fork, look for used goldlabels or stance's.
> 
> for DJ and street, most people run 80-100mm of travel, anything above 100mm is getting a little big. I've seen some dropoff comps going for super cheap on ebay.


Who the hell cares if everybody has one? People have it because it works.

That's like saying everybody that races DH has a Fox 40. Ooops, better not run Fox forks anymore.

Skip the Marzocchi DJ series. Tall, heavy, crap dampening.

Gold Label, Argyle, Pike, etc. They're all good options.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Who the hell cares if everybody has one? People have it because it works.


hey, thats what I said about the P.2. but everyone got pissed at me for saying that, including you I believe.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> hey, thats what I said about the P.2. but everyone got pissed at me for saying that, including you I believe.


Uh, no. Because that would mean that I'm supporting the p.2. And as you well know, I am not a Specialized advocate.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Manitou Gold Label II, Pike 409 or 426 are great options, argyle. Go for a 20mm axle, much stiffer and safer in urban and dj situations.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Uh, no. Because that would mean that I'm supporting the p.2. And as you well know, I am not a Specialized advocate.


no, what I means was I was like "P.2 is cool, and many people have one because it works"

then you and a few others were bashing it. then everyone got pissed. but whare I work, we started carrying Specialized. their newer high end stuff is really nice.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

What about going rigid?


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

The '07 Marzocchi DJ series is great...


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

ihatemybike said:


> What about going rigid?


YEA!!!!! i have a Surly Instigator on my P.1

its the greatest thing ever. it makes me have to ride smooth.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

ihatemybike said:


> What about going rigid?


rigid makes you become a smooth rider, but the learning curve can be painful. they also suck for taking the larger hits. they're great for park riding though.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

what about a nemesis project tuned z1?? They're fairly light, arent they?


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Just remember that if you hurt your wrists then you are landing with too much of your weight forward. One you get landing right big hits are fine. I've dropped 8'+ to tranny without feeling any pain anywhere.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

ihatemybike said:


> What about going rigid?


I am not even slightly smooth enough to run a rigid fork. I am sure I would either die or break something casing the jumps.

Though it would be fun if I was good enough.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Don't write it off, you'll learn to be smooth.


----------



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)

I'll say I like my '05 DJ3 , but then again I am broke and over 200lbs.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

cummings said:


> what about a nemesis project tuned z1?? They're fairly light, arent they?


Hey I was going to say that! Yeah I hear they are fairly light, but I'd love Brad to chime in with a more exact weight figure.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

*Marzocchi dirt jam pro fork*

ive been ofered a second hand Marzocchi dirt jam pro fork for £30 im building up my first mtb and its going to be a 24 inch jump bike with a dmr rythem frame the forks havent been rode alot and have had no major slams and i wont be doing giant jumps so should i get it or not so if you read this please leave some advice for me


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

jimage said:


> ive been ofered a second hand Marzocchi dirt jam pro fork for £30 im building up my first mtb and its going to be a 24 inch jump bike with a dmr rythem frame the forks havent been rode alot and have had no major slams and i wont be doing giant jumps so should i get it or not so if you read this please leave some advice for me


for that price the fork is a good product to start on. most people will say its a terrible fork, but I really didnt think it was all that bad. I started out on a 04 EXR comp, so you could do pretty much anything with that fork.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

cummings said:


> what about a nemesis project tuned z1?? They're fairly light, arent they?


ask f0ggy, I believe he's getting one.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

sodak06 said:


> O.K, I have got the frame and crankset so far. Then next big one is the fork. I have been doing a little research on the Marzocchi Dirt Jumper forks, and I actually have not seen too many good reviews. Which suprises me, the DJ2 was my go to for the fork. :madman:
> 
> Soooo now I am back at square one. What fork would best suit a DJ / street bike? I have been looking at the Pike's, but it seems to be more of an all mountain bike fork.
> 
> ...


I would go with a used Marz DJ1. Love mine it is a 04 and still going strong.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Dirt Jam Pro, even though a lot of people say it sucks major ass, is a GREAT starter fork. Much lighter than the DJ series, roughly the same dampening. Put some thicker oil in there (15wt or 20wt maybe?) and you've got yourself a decent piece of equipement that'll last some time too.


----------



## hansfranz (Jan 18, 2006)

Can a Dirt Jam be lowered? Say down to 65 or 80mm?


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> ask f0ggy, I believe he's getting one.


does that mean I know anything about it hehe no


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Lowered Z1 is 4.4lbs with cut steerer.

I'm not too sure on the dirt jam lowering, but I'd said yes.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Dirt Jam Pro, even though a lot of people say it sucks major ass, is a GREAT starter fork. Much lighter than the DJ series, roughly the same dampening. Put some thicker oil in there (15wt or 20wt maybe?) and you've got yourself a decent piece of equipement that'll last some time too.


The preload clip is plastic. They can break under hard use. Then you have a very uncontrolled and mushy fork. Marzocchi does not make heavier springs for the fork, and they don't have many parts for it either.

But for that price, go for it.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Just got my Nemesis z1 today, get it hands down the single greatest fork ive ever felt, you will be the most happy with it.. Get IT. www.nemesisproject.com


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

f0ggy said:


> Just got my Nemesis z1 today, get it hands down the single greatest fork ive ever felt, you will be the most happy with it.. Get IT. www.nemesisproject.com


Didn't you say something along those lines about your Fox?  

Have you ridden it yet?


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Didn't you say something along those lines about your Fox?
> 
> Have you ridden it yet?


foxes are really nice, but this thing blows it outta the water, and no I havent ridden it yet


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Post pics, NOW!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

f0ggy said:


> foxes are really nice, but this thing blows it outta the water, and no I havent ridden it yet


You really won't have a good feel for the fork until you ride it. But yes, they are some nice forks.


----------



## rideak (Jul 24, 2006)

ive got a manitou gold label jump series and a pike i love them both i think the gold label is better for street and dirt jumping. ive heard good things about the argyle to id liketo try it out someday.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

don't turn down a marzocchi DJ for a good price, unless it's an 04 or 05. Honestly, they work just fine and feel just fine. Sure they're not the top of the line DJers dream fork, but they do what they need to. 

XSL_WiLL is totally anti-marzocchi, he tends to be that way about anything that he had a ***** of a time with. 

I love my 03 DJ2, and you can pick those up used for $120. 

Don't buy a new Dirt Jumper, that's my last word of advice. They're not worth the money for what you get.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You really won't have a good feel for the fork until you ride it. But yes, they are some nice forks.


You dont need to ride our forks they rule out of the box , I'm sure he pushed down on it felt the second stage damping kick in and pretty much knew it was better than his Fox  Big surprise , this isnt the first time I have herd this 

Glad to hear your stoked on your fork Foggy


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> don't turn down a marzocchi DJ for a good price, unless it's an 04 or 05. Honestly, they work just fine and feel just fine. Sure they're not the top of the line DJers dream fork, but they do what they need to.
> 
> XSL_WiLL is totally anti-marzocchi, he tends to be that way about anything that he had a ***** of a time with.
> 
> ...


I like stuff that doesn't break, and I like stuff that gets warrantied if it does break. What a concept.

Yeah Brad, I know what you're saying. But you don't have a true appreciation for something until you really ride it. Nemesis does some solid stuff. Props for producing some great products.

Edit:
Let's be clear man. Fog, I'm giving it props. So pull your head out of your ass and realize that. You seem to forget so quickly when you ask me for advice. And you're so quick to call me a [email protected] among other insensitive things. Whatever.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah, I know what you're sayin' will, but it seems that you have a bad time with something and from then on try and keep everyone else away from what can be a perfectly fine product.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> yeah, I know what you're sayin' will, but it seems that you have a bad time with something and from then on try and keep everyone else away from what can be a perfectly fine product.


couldnt have put it better myself, I ask you for help, I dont know why because your answers are always one sided, you hate fox, you hate marz, yet tons of people on these forums love them, I know its your opinion but people have said the same things about manitou, yet you rave about them.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

f0ggy said:


> couldnt have put it better myself, I ask you for help, I dont know why because your answers are always one sided, you hate fox, you hate marz, yet tons of people on these forums love them, I know its your opinion but people have said the same things about manitou, yet you rave about them.


I don't hate Fox. You don't seem to understand that. They have crappy seals, and thin lower castings. Some of them also develop creaks around the crown. It's true. Dampening is great. Would I shell out for a Fox fork? Not at retail. Would I ride one? For sure.

As for Marzocchi, I'm not happy with the quality of the product, or the CS. And hell, what kind of company knowingly let's an entire batch of twisted lowers ship out? The mentality being "let's see if they notice." Or how about making customers pay to have their bent steerers replaced? When you KNOW that you had a bad run of steer tubes? I'm not happy dealing with their CS for a customer either. "Sorry man, but your 2 month old fork won't be warrantied, but I can cut you a crash replacement on a upgrade." I hate telling a customer that. As far as dampening goes, VF blows. For one hit wonders, sure, it works great. HSCV works well enough. It doesn't live up to the hype, but yes, it works. Would I buy a Marzocchi? Probably not. I am riding a 66 rc2x right now. And it rides well. But I'm not looking forward to when it comes down to warranty.

Manitou has their problems. But they've always done me right.

Rockshox has had even more problems. I've broken 5 forks. But they've warrantied every single one. And the quality of their products has come a long way. Do I like my Pike? Yes, I love it. But there are drawbacks to it. The Pike is very linear in feel. It does have some ramp up towards the very end to prevent bottoming. I've modded the fork some, and it has a little bit more progresitivity to it. Great.

And what does asking my opinion about rims and hubs have anything to do with forks (or how "one-sided" I am about them)?

You're entitled to have an opinion. But I suppose me having an opinion makes me a [email protected]

So whatever. If you want to hear an apology, fine. Sorry. Sorry I was giving props on your sweet new goodies. Sorry that I have an opinion.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks for the advice can you give me some advice on frames because im stuck between getting a dmr rythem frame witch is made for 24 inch wheels only or a sidekick2 frame and just fiting 24 inch wheels so if i need to get bigger wheels later in my riding career i dont need to buy a new frame and both frames are the same price?


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

A Sidekick with 24s should handle kinda like a dual slalom bike, low and fast. It works.


----------

